# Manpower Letro?



## MiniMack (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with quality of mp's letro? Dont know if maybe I got a bunk batch..


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am currently on there 1.5mg tabs. i take one EOD in the mourning and it is deff working. i am running 600mg of prop and 300 tren and i am very gyno prone. what im saying is, your GTG


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 26, 2012)

MiniMack said:


> Has anyone had any experience with quality of mp's letro? Dont know if maybe I got a bunk batch..



What makes you think that?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 26, 2012)

fuck I just ordered letro from manpower bad news I thought maybe it was dosed better since its in tablet form


----------



## MiniMack (Feb 26, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> I am currently on there 1.5mg tabs. i take one EOD in the mourning and it is deff working. i am running 600mg of prop and 300 tren and i am very gyno prone. what im saying is, your GTG



Alright i preciate it man maybe it just hasnt hit my system yet


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 26, 2012)

letro takes a little while. how long have you been on it? for me it takes about a week or two to hit its peak,AKA(dryness,hurting joints,reduction in bloat)


----------



## MiniMack (Feb 26, 2012)

ah im prolly just being impatient cause ive only been on six days. Im gonna taper up to 2.5mg e/d and see what results I get


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## MiniMack (Mar 9, 2012)

Well its now day 18 and I have no joint pain and nips are still sensitive, lumps might even be slightly bigger. Ah this fuckin sucks


----------



## rage racing (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a really hard time believing that anything from MP is bunk. MP has one of the best reps. The stuff I am using from them is GTG. Did you try to contact them dirrectly about your concern?


----------



## MiniMack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes just contacted them and had a response in 5 mins, manpower is taking care of me overall standup company


----------

